
Bradley discovers stellar aberration (1720s) - 8bitsrule
https://cseligman.com/text/history/bradley.htm
======
8bitsrule
If the idea of stellar aberration -- celestial objects making small ellipses
in the sky over the course of a year -- you might want to start with Carl.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXXekZA_vZg#t=02m25s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXXekZA_vZg#t=02m25s)

